# Took Reids Furniture to Small Claims Court, rejected incorrect registred address!



## knealecat (2 Feb 2010)

I am taking Reids Furniture to the small claims court, but it has been rejected as i gave the incorrect registered title and address.

Does anybody know what the correct address is? 

I have phoned the companies registration office and they tell me Reids are not registered in ireland!


----------



## pudds (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Reids Furniture - Registered address*

This might help:-

The  Website (the “Website”) is provided, owned and  controlled by Reid Furniture, a division of Homestyle  Operations Ltd (registered in England with company  number 3130486) of Lothian Street, Hillington, Glasgow G52 4JR (“RF”)  to you (the“User”) subject to the following conditions (the  “Conditions”). RF can be contacted at csd@reidfurniture.com. RF's VAT numbers are: GB506 3312 84 (Scotland and England and  Northern Ireland) and IE 951 1733W (Republic of Ireland).


----------



## RonanC (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Reids Furniture - Registered address*

Reid Furniture (Ireland) Limited has a registered office of 33 Sir John Rogerson's Quay, Dublin 1.


----------



## RonanC (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Reids Furniture - Registered address*

What exatly does it say on your receipt? What name does it give?


----------



## knealecat (3 Feb 2010)

*Re: Reids Furniture - Registered address*

I had the registered office as: Homestyle Operations Ltd, Steinhoff UK Group, Ashchurch, Tewkesbury, Gloucestershire.


----------



## Tintagel (3 Feb 2010)

*Re: Reids Furniture - Registered address*

This is the info on the whois site for Reidsfurniture.co.uk

*WHOIS Results for reidsfurniture.co.uk*

Domain name:
reidsfurniture.co.uk

Registrant:
Balata.com LLC

Trading as: 
balata.com ltd

Registrant type:
Non-UK Corporation

Registrant's address:
12 Harcourt Road
Central
non
3705
Hong Kong

Registrar:
domainspa llc t/a DomainSpa.com [Tag = DOMAINSPA]
URL: http://www.domainspa.com


----------



## RonanC (3 Feb 2010)

*Re: Reids Furniture - Registered address*



knealecat said:


> I had the registered office as: Homestyle Operations Ltd, Steinhoff UK Group, Ashchurch, Tewkesbury, Gloucestershire.


 
That would be the UK Parent Company's registered office. If you are dealing with Reid's here in the Republic you must first look at your receipt and see what it says on that about who the "company" is. 

If it states Reid Furniture (Ireland) Limited then the registered office is 33 Sir John Rogerson's Quay, Dublin 1. If it says something else, like Reid Furniture then this could be the trading name that is owned by Reid Furniture (Ireland) Limited. You should see a company number of registered business number on your receipt or invoice.


----------



## knealecat (3 Feb 2010)

*Re: Reids Furniture - Registered address*

on the top of my reciept is got the address of :

Reid Furniture Ireland Linited
Unit 3 Longwood Retail Park
Newtown abbey
Co Antrim
BT37 9UH
Registered No 243244

Does this count as Ireland or is this another UK address..


----------



## RonanC (3 Feb 2010)

*Re: Reids Furniture - Registered address*

Co. No. 243244 is for Reid Furniture (Ireland) Limited and it's registered office is 33 Sir John Rogersons Quay, Dublin 1. This must be the name and address you use when going to court

Good Luck.


----------



## knealecat (3 Feb 2010)

*Re: Reids Furniture - Registered address*

Thanks


----------



## Plek Trum (3 Feb 2010)

*Re: Reids Furniture - Registered address*

Knealecat - do you mind me asking what the issue (in brief) is?  We are thinking of purchasing a suite with Reids in the next two weeks, would be good to be informed of any potential hassles!


----------



## Leo (3 Feb 2010)

*Re: Reids Furniture - Registered address*



Plek Trum said:


> Knealecat - do you mind me asking what the issue (in brief) is? We are thinking of purchasing a suite with Reids in the next two weeks, would be good to be informed of any potential hassles!


 
Check out this thread.


----------



## Plek Trum (4 Feb 2010)

*Re: Reids Furniture - Registered address*

Yikes... thats Reid's off the list so.


----------



## claytho (18 Aug 2010)

Everyone gets taken to the small claims court ,dont count them out because you hear this ,
in saying that RONANC has giving you the correct address.the company dont use this address but have to be registered in every country there in.
if you contacted a store they would have been more than happy to give it to you.or give you a number of someone who can give it to you.


----------



## csirl (18 Aug 2010)

> I have phoned the companies registration office and they tell me Reids are not registered in ireland!


 
They have to be registered in Ireland to trade out of premises in Ireland. If you are taking them to Court in Ireland, paperwork should go to the officially registered company address in Ireland. This address should appear on any invoices you received from them.


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Aug 2010)

claytho said:


> Everyone gets taken to the small claims court ,dont count them out because you hear this ,
> in saying that RONANC has giving you the correct address.the company dont use this address but have to be registered in every country there in.
> if you contacted a store they would have been more than happy to give it to you.or give you a number of someone who can give it to you.



Hi,

Can you confirm if you have any association with Reids?

Thanks,

S.E.


----------



## claytho (6 Sep 2010)

Sorry, no i dont my self. i do have a friend that works for reids and that is where i get my imformation.
is this ok?


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Sep 2010)

claytho said:


> Sorry, no i dont my self. i do have a friend that works for reids and that is where i get my imformation.
> is this ok?



No problem.  Thanks for the clarification.  Your _friend's advice_ is knowledgeable.


----------



## roker (6 Sep 2010)

The address for the Small Claims Court is where you purchased the item, not the head office.


----------



## Joe Q Public (6 Sep 2010)

Nope. Unless that happens to be their registered office.


----------



## roker (6 Sep 2010)

I am speaking from experience and that is where I was told to address by the court. The local office sent the summons to their head office, otherwise you will have to travel to claims court where the head office is. It is up to the local manager, they sold the item to you.


----------



## Joe Q Public (6 Sep 2010)

Again that is not correct. You must sue them where their registered office is. If that is in Dublin or wherever so be it. The court of jurisdiction is where the contract was entered into i.e. where the shop is which may not be where the head office is. But the summons still goes to head office.


----------

